# Detect Cable Signal?



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

How does one detect the signal with no product based test equipment? 
I'm thinking that a compass would work...

Long story short, daughter moved into rental and of course
Cable now on and CPU and Cable equipment doesn't see squat.

Poor things was into tears...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You have any multimeters with frequency measurement in the high kHz range? I'd try that on both AC and DC. 

Can't guarantee it would see anything, test it on a known signal if you can.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CADPoint said:


> How does one detect the signal with no product based test equipment?
> I'm thinking that a compass would work...
> 
> Long story short, daughter moved into rental and of course
> ...


You can verify connections from the demarc. If everything seems connected, just call the provider. They can test remotely.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

The whole situation(s) caught me off guard.

I don't have that type of equipment!

Well, started clearing out storage unit and get this other, daughter pops out two Simsons meters.... 

Thanks anyways!

Last time I dealt with Cable they could see box on wire, I don't know why they have to charge and come out now...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CADPoint said:


> The whole situation(s) caught me off guard.
> 
> I don't have that type of equipment!
> 
> ...


To call is free ... So call again, with the box disconnected, and see if they still 'see' it :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Assuming digital Set Top Box and TV, does she have HDMI cable connected between STB and TV? If analog TV, does she have coax connected STB --> TV and TV turned to correct channel (usually 3 or 4)? That featire may have to be turned on by the cable company. Hopefully she can she take her TV to a neighbor's and confirm it works on their cable.

Cable company automatically assumes and tells customers it's not a cable problem (good for making plants grow, but little else). She should be nice but forceful with rep on the phone; watch the service tech and have him explain what he is doing (smart phone recording of conversation can be good if where she lives allows it) every step of the way and what he finds in each step.

Don't know that Charlie Chan ever said. the "Squeaky wheel..." thing, but he should have.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks!

I'll just send her text/picture of your post!

What happened was she asked her sister to check the whole thing and became upset then asked for an "all stop" from all parties involved. I just was gopher
and the labor and truck, on demand and on call... I let it go, IUKWIM

:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would stick with the "all stop" and let her fix it herself.


----------

